# Just for fun: What is the difference between cute, sexy, and beautiful?



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

Just in your opinion, for fun! I read an article in Allure that asked this question once but I found it kind of...not really that well written or insightful. 

I always found myself categorized in the "cute" category. I think it's because I'm kind of short (I'm Asian) and I  I have tried the "sexy look" out before but guess what compliments I get?

"MANI, YOU LOOK SOOOO CUTE!" 

yeah.... :/ .. thanks. I do appreciate the comments, I really do, but I just feel like it's impossible for me to look sexy! Nobody has ever called me sexy before. And beautiful, man, I've never been told I was that before either. It's always "cute" for me. So, just for fun, what are some of your opinions on what makes what? What do you think you'd be catagorized as? To others, to you?

To me, cute has to do a lot with youthful features - big eyes, softer features, smaller and petite frames (smaller boobs, etc...not pedo-bear worthy, but you know what I mean.) Girls who have bubbly personalities, also can make them cute. Reese Witherspoon and Hayden Panatierre are cute.












Beautiful is alluring and classy, not cute but not sexy. It's the most indescribable to me. These, I don't know how to describe the features. Audrey Hepburn was beautiful. In the present day, I feel like Camilla Belle and Bar Refaeli are beautiful. 











Sexy is all about attitude. It's how you carry yourself, and whether or not you own it and flaunt it. Physically, I think it's about having more curves, maybe a bigger bust, full voluptuous hair, flirty long lashes and pouty full lips. Kind of Marilyn Monroe. Present day sexy: Beyonce, Elisha Cuthbert.










And pretty...not sure what pretty is. Less than beautiful, but not cute? Pretty to me is like Natalie Portman. 






Then again, you get the in betweens, like Angelina, who to me is beautiful AND sexy. Depending on how she is made up. She to me could never be a "cute." 











And I feel like sometimes, when people who naturally have certain features, like for example, "cute" features, try to transition to say, something that is sexy...I don't know how well they pull it off. For example I think this model named Misa Campo is sexy, and although she poses provocativeley a lot, if you look closely she has cuter features. 

Posing sexy....






Yet still comes across as cute and innocent?







Get my drift?

***This is purely opinion and just for fun. Feel free to share your own!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 20, 2009)

I think beauty is who you are. It's not necessarily how you hold yourself, or how you act. It's just something that you are.

Cute/sexy I feel are how you act. When you act more ditzy, or bubbly, you have a really cute demeanor about you which gives you less of a straight up sex appeal, and more of this just like "ohmygod so cute :33333" kind of vibe. It's still an attraction, it's just not a lustful one?

If you act strong, in charge, and secure, you give off this really mature and intense vibe, which I think most people find sexy. Pair that with some sultry smokey eyes, and six inch heels and it really puts this image into your head of a really intense woman wipping you in shape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Or something like that.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 20, 2009)

^Totally agreed. Beauty is just...it's YOU. 

And being cute or sexy, bubbly, fun, playful, any other adjectives is how you act. Your mannerisms, idiosyncrasies, interests, all that. If you love to giggle and tend to be sprightly and happy-go-lucky, cute is definitely going to contribute to your image. Same goes if you are flirtatious, seductive, subtle, and intense. What you wear and how you do your makeup contributes again to your image, as a reflection of who you are. I'm petite and have no boobs and big eyes, but I have been called cute by some and intense by others. It's all in how you portray yourself, I think. Your aura...if that makes sense.

That was a little new age, but I think everyone's got their own little aura about them.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I think beauty is who you are. It's not necessarily how you hold yourself, or how you act. It's just something that you are.

Cute/sexy I feel are how you act. When you act more ditzy, or bubbly, you have a really cute demeanor about you which gives you less of a straight up sex appeal, and more of this just like "ohmygod so cute :33333" kind of vibe. It's still an attraction, it's just not a lustful one?

If you act strong, in charge, and secure, you give off this really mature and intense vibe, which I think most people find sexy. Pair that with some sultry smokey eyes, and six inch heels and it really puts this image into your head of a really intense woman wipping you in shape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Or something like that._

 
Aww, good point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree, cute and sexy can definitely be how you act. But I just feel like, your features can play a part in whether or not you look cute or sexy, like that angelina example i gave. 

Hahaha and boyyyy, I've done the six inch heels and smokey eyes. In fact, for halloween I was a french maid and believe me, the costume was...woo-wee! lol, yet still, I got bombarded with "you look so cute" comments. Maybe it is really personality, because I definitely don't give off that *sultry* vibe...

and LOL, I thought I was the only one who used this face! :3


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 20, 2009)

i remember reading an article like this a while ago, and they chose someone that was all three of those things. I think they chose Carmen Electra (why?!)

Being described as those things definitely has more to do with one's demeanor, though physical appearance plays a large factor in it.

features like big bright eyes, full cheeks, and pouty lips remind us of youth, which is "cute".

smoldery, bedroom eyes, wild voluptuous sex hair, and full red lips are associated with sexy-ness

then beautiful is just relevant to what features you find attractive.

I wouldn't really classify myself as any of them. Does dork count as a category?


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_^Totally agreed. Beauty is just...it's YOU. 

And being cute or sexy, bubbly, fun, playful, any other adjectives is how you act. Your mannerisms, idiosyncrasies, interests, all that. If you love to giggle and tend to be sprightly and happy-go-lucky, cute is definitely going to contribute to your image. Same goes if you are flirtatious, seductive, subtle, and intense. What you wear and how you do your makeup contributes again to your image, as a reflection of who you are. I'm petite and have no boobs and big eyes, but I have been called cute by some and intense by others. It's all in how you portray yourself, I think. Your aura...if that makes sense.

That was a little new age, but I think everyone's got their own little aura about them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha, I think naturally, I give off a "cute" aura. But for some reason...it's weird because I don't really like being called "cute." I know I should just be happy with who I am and the way I am...but hmm, I just feel like since I am kind of young, naive, and inexperienced with the world people tend to just categorize me as cute..cause of my innocence :/ (or what's left of it.)


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i remember reading an article like this a while ago, and they chose someone that was all three of those things.* I think they chose Carmen Electra (why?!)*_

 
LOLLL... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously, I know. They tried to make her cute by putting a big-ass bow in her hair...or she wore something with a huge bow on it. Sorry Carmen, you didn't really pull off the cute vibe. You just kind of looked like a five year old. 

And yes, I agree that features still can play a part in what gives off a "cute" look or a "sexy" look...I know that beauty is you, and vibes and auras are a huge part of what you can be described as, but at the same time I just feel like certain people with certain features tend to be called certain descriptions. Just my two cents.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Aww, good point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree, cute and sexy can definitely be how you act. But I just feel like, your features can play a part in whether or not you look cute or sexy, like that angelina example i gave. 

and LOL, I thought I was the only one who used this face! :3_

 
Hahaha, :3 is like my life!

And definitely, your feature can play a huge part in cute/sexy/etc. If you have really strong, full lips, playing them up with a dark wine red lipstick, and a light dousing of gloss is just gonna make them look 10 times more seductive. While wearing a light pink lip, or nothing at all, is ggonna make them "less sexy" perse. 

So I definitely agree that in a lot of cases it is something you can't help, a lot of times it's so easy to tone it down or play it up that we don't even realize we're doing so.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Hahaha, :3 is like my life!

And definitely, your feature can play a huge part in cute/sexy/etc. If you have really strong, full lips, playing them up with a dark wine red lipstick, and a light dousing of gloss is just gonna make them look 10 times more seductive. While wearing a light pink lip, or nothing at all, is ggonna make them "less sexy" perse. 

So I definitely agree that in a lot of cases it is something you can't help, a lot of times it's so easy to tone it down or play it up that sometimes we don't even realize we're doing so._

 
True! I know that playing up features for sure can make a little difference, at least. When I was a french maid for halloween, I definitely amped up the sexy factor a lot through my makeup and of course, my costume. But I wasn't exactly comfortable in my own skin to own the sexy thing 100%, as it was pretty skimpy :X I bet it would have looked 100 times better if I had just tried to play sexy for a day!

This may seem as kind of a weird annoyance, but I don't know, I just feel kind of annoyed when people call me cute. It's not necessarily an insult, but I don't know why I recieve it negatively. I guess I just feel like because they call me "cute" they see me as more of a child than a person, as I am pretty young and college was a pretty eye-opening, completely different experience for me. I was sheltered a lot of my life, so coming to college was doing a 180 for me when I took off my rose colored glasses. 

My pledge trainer used to call me "baby"...and when I asked him why, he said it was because I was like a baby to him, and not in the "ay baybay" way. lol. It's interesting how I felt, semi-flattered yet kind of annoyed...but I'm veering off topic...just my thoughts :/


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm like that too. I hate being called cute. Unless I'm doing something particularly adorable.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I'm like that too. I hate being called cute. Unless I'm doing something particularly adorable._

 
haha, word. I rarely try to be adorable though.  As manny quoted on degrassi once (Yes I used to watch this show, sadly): "I don't want to be adorable. Puppies and bunnies are adorable." Man I loved that episode lol. 

Ah nostolgia.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 20, 2009)

I just want to wear a rhinestone encrusted thong with a fugly hat.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I just want to wear a rhinestone encrusted thong with a fugly hat.




_

 
it got JT's attention.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 20, 2009)

i think this "cute vs. sexy vs. beautiful vs. gorgeous vs. pretty etc." is too complicated ( especially for most guys). that's why they just go with "hot".

i think most of us can agree that all the girls listed in the OP are just plain ol' hot. 

am i right or am i right?

and they totally could've chosen a better example than Carmen Electra? wtf?!


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

girllllllllll, I stick by my post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'd lump angelina, elisha, beyonce, camilla and bar into "hot"...

but for some reason I just think reese and hayden are cute, but I just can't see them as anything else but cute.

And natalie to me isn't hot. 

Misa to me is a mix of cute and hot. Strange combo, huh?

Man it's late, my thoughts are spinning in circles! @[email protected]

According to my friend, though, he thinks that Hayden is hot...he is in college though, and so many guys think Hayden is super hot. Mmmm I don't know, I just always think of _Remember the Titans_ when I see her :/ When I saw her in GQ or whatever (my friend showed me) she was all up in this bikini and them boys were like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I just felt like she didn't pull it off. I don't know. :/


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd write a semi-long reply to this, but I'm tired, so I'm just going to say this for now:
Megan Fox personifies sexy.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL everyone has wanted to respond to me tonight, but has been too tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's ok..I'm getting tired too...but I do wanna read responses they're fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Megan Fox, I think is sexy too...but for some reason there's something off about her it seems...I think she keeps getting minor changes to her face and she looks different every time I see a new picture of her. I still think Angelina is sexier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Camilla Belle got a nose job too, that or she really grew into her nose when she grew up, but either way she's beautiful.


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sexy to me is :  Jessica Burciaga (she is SUPER sexy), Carmen Electra when she was younger, Pam Anderson when she was in her 20's... 

Most of the playboy playmates I would classify as sexy... Kim Kardashian.

Elisha Cuthbert is more "cute" to me, I can't say I find her sexy. 

Sexy to me is the exotic look, tan, curves, big boobs.  

Most people would classify me as cute which I DETEST. I would MUCH rather be sexy and hot.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 20, 2009)

You know, I was thinking about this question (specktra obsessed much? yes. kthx.) and I realized a couple things.

In high school I was always, "cute". That was that, I hated it, but accepted it. In college I kind of reinvented myself in terms of looks, but in terms of personality I was really the same, just a little more social. And yet in college I was "intense" or "beautiful". 

Thing is, the grass is definitely always greener on the other side. In high school I HATED being "cute" and wanted to be "beautiful" or "mysterious". Then in college I was tired of being taken so dang seriously and just wanted to be cute again! 

It's all part of society's need to label everything like tupperware, people included. If we had the time and breath, it would be much better to give like...paragraph long adjectives to people. Rather than calling Reese Witherspoon "cute" I would say something like, "She has her own beauty in that she is petite, however she has a bit of feistiness in her look. Her coloring makes her very sunny looking, and her smile is firey, but at the same time the structure of her face is more angular and betrays a sort of inner sultriness that you notice upon second glance." But I guess that is too much, I think I would get tired if I did that with like...everyone I have met. *nod*


----------



## florabundance (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay to me:
I think the 'cute' girls are the petite bubbly type girls.

'Sexy' I think can be attributed to someone's body shape, if they're sort of bomb shell looking, exotic...but I think the act of being sexy is when those points are nonchalantly played upon, if that makes sense. 

and 'Beautiful' is that kind of doubtless light that you see a person in. They always look graceful and presentable at their best and at their worst.

I think one person can be all those things though


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 20, 2009)

Cute is "sitting on the lap cuddling your hair" , it is something that do not make you "scared". 

beauytful: "Sitting in front of you an admire you". No way touching.

Sexy: " I want to sit on your lap and make out".  Very hot.


----------



## anita22 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I understand what you're saying - like you I am asian and petite, plus I have a round face and dimples which makes me look younger, and if I get compliments on how I look, it nearly always involves the word "cute". It used to bother me a little if I went out and got dressed up and made an effort to look more glamourous / sophisticated, people would still call me cute. But eventually I realised that it's not such a bad thing, I can't change how I look and am just glad that people want to compliment me full stop. If I am more 'suited' to being cute, then cute I shall be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Embrace your cuteness!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 20, 2009)

I think you can be all three. I've been called all three by the same person. I think sometimes we can overanalyze the small differences between the words.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_Sexy to me is :  Jessica Burciaga (she is SUPER sexy), Carmen Electra when she was younger, Pam Anderson when she was in her 20's... 

Most of the playboy playmates I would classify as sexy... Kim Kardashian.

Elisha Cuthbert is more "cute" to me, I can't say I find her sexy. 

Sexy to me is the exotic look, tan, curves, big boobs.  

Most people would classify me as cute which I DETEST. I would MUCH rather be sexy and hot._

 
Girlll I hear yah, I hate being called cute. And because I am a petite Asian, that's usually the adjective people use with me. I'd much rather be either sexy, gorgeous, or beautiful...even pretty or hot, just not cute. :/ Ok this is clearly my opinion so don't hate, but I feel like being "cute" just means you're non-threataning. Like, you're the little-sister looking type, not really possessing a special or "whoa" factor. Same with pretty, when a girl is described as pretty, it's just a generic "she's sort of good looking but there's nothing special about her." That's just me though :/

and lol enigma, I know how you feel. I wish people would sometimes just look at your qualities and give you in depth descriptions...cause people who know me tend to sometimes think I am witty (some people, other times I can be a real air-head. Thanks mom, for the air-head genes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha I love my mom..) so that in turn makes me sexy to them...but 99.9% of the time I am really called "cute." 

I also think the way you dress is a huge factor on what people percieve you as. I don't want to get into this cause you guys probably know what I mean by this...however, certain body types will make certain clothing look different on different people.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_I think I understand what you're saying - like you I am asian and petite, plus I have a round face and dimples which makes me look younger, and if I get compliments on how I look, it nearly always involves the word "cute". It used to bother me a little if I went out and got dressed up and made an effort to look more glamourous / sophisticated, people would still call me cute. But eventually I realised that it's not such a bad thing, I can't change how I look and am just glad that people want to compliment me full stop. If I am more 'suited' to being cute, then cute I shall be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Embrace your cuteness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wish I could, girl! But I resent being called cute a lot of the time. I used to hang around some guys, and just by observing, it seemed like they used "cute" to describe girls that weren't desirable to them, but not bad looking. Example:

"Hey man, do you know who such and such is?"
"Yeah, she's a cute girl."
"Yeah, but that blah blah, she's a FOX."
"Aw man she is SMOKIN HOT! Like DAYUM!" 

Haha, so maybe I exaggerated a bit. But the point is they would just kind of see cute as "meh" but if a girl was beautiful or sexy, they'd be more excited about it....kinda get what i mean? A lot of my cuteness to people, I think, would come across as personality too. I am kind of a non-threatening person, I not only short and kind of small, but I am also very shy and quiet, and I get *bubbly* around people I am comfortable with. So people are just like ":3 awwwwww, mani such a babyyyy!!" UGH it makes me sick! It doesn't help that I have a higher-pitched voice, either. Sometimes I try to purposely lower my voice so it'll sound sexier  lol i'm ridiculous.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2009)

There's really nothing 'cute' about posing with your vadge wide open, no matter what you cover it with.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_There's really nothing 'cute' about posing with your vadge wide open, no matter what you cover it with._

 





 good point shimmer. Haha, Misa is one of those "car show" models...I think what Tila started out as, right? 

She just has cuter features, to me, which is why a lot of people see her as someone who is sexy yet approachable.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2009)

Well when you start talking features, you have to consider angular vs soft. Angular features can appear severe and unapproachable, regardless of the individual's demeanor.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 21, 2009)

i think model Doutzen Kroes is a better example of cute/sexy/beautiful.
She's got a gorgeous face (imo), definitely has sex appeal as a VS model, but her features like her big eyes and petite nose are very cute.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 23, 2009)

Im very petite, im asian yet i think have it worse than all of you , they dont call me cute, i get called _adorable and bubbly. _As a 22 year old woman thats pretty sad on my part.

I live in a predominately asian ethnic state, growing up i only saw american movies, so my view of sexy is big sultry cat eyes, a thin nose, full lips, big breasts, and a seductive personality.  Those sort of features really arent dominant in asian ethnicities and many know that our strict culture looks down upon "sexy" and "hot" and many have fear of being disowned or looked down upon by their family and soceity...


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 23, 2009)

Hard to describe with words, so I'll post pictures!

Cute:





Sexy:





Beautiful:






It's VERY hard to explain with words, but I hope those pictures help with my opinion of cute sexy and beautiful!!!

I think cute is like "you look nice, but just wanna be friends"
sexy is like "I wanna bang you"
and beautiful is like "I want to make love to you and be with you"


----------



## luvsic (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Im very petite, im asian yet i think have it worse than all of you , they dont call me cute, i get called adorable and bubbly. As a 22 year old woman thats pretty sad on my part.

I live in a predominately asian ethnic state, growing up i only saw american movies, so my view of sexy is big sultry cat eyes, a thin nose, full lips, big breasts, and a seductive personality.  Those sort of features really arent dominant in asian ethnicities and many know that our strict culture looks down upon "sexy" and "hot" and many have fear of being disowned or looked down upon by their family and soceity..._

 
girlll preach it. I totally feel you when you say these "sexy" qualities aren't really that dominant in asian ethnicities. Something interesting: although my parents raised me in a more free, western environment, I still grew up as a shy, demure, very self-concious girl when thrust into social situations. Yet at home I was a loud-mouth, I talked back all the time, and I was to them, totally "American." I mean, I don't consider myself "sexy" around my family and "cute" to the rest of the world, but I am just not afraid of speaking my mind and being myself when I'm around my family, so my more dominant personality comes out...it's kind of strange, but I just can't channel that into being around other people, and they have totally deemed me with "innocent shy *cute* asian girl" status. 

I've gotten adorable too. It irks me, let me tell you. 

I think I might have mentioned this, but people in my frat (at least my pledge trainer) used to call me "baby"...and not in a "sup baby" way, in a "AWW WITTWE BABY" way. I seriously felt like the non-threatening kid sister who pines over the unattainable hot dudes in high school because I felt like no guy would just take me seriously. I was too much of a "baby", and therefore always cute. Never pretty, never beautiful, god FORBID never sexy/hot/gorgeous/.....

...cute. I say it like it's a bad thing, and it's not, but it's so much more complicated than that to me...


----------



## luvsic (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_*
I think cute is like "you look nice, but just wanna be friends"*
sexy is like "I wanna bang you"
and beautiful is like "I want to make love to you and be with you"_

 
I feel like that a lot of the time too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but unfortunately for me, guys just want to be friends with me and don't really see someone as desirable...they just see me as, again, the non-threatening kid sister that's fun to poke and prod at in terms of teasing. (I got teased SO much back in school...playful teasing it was, but always the big brother type teasing) they treated me like one of the guys. None were intimidated, I doubt it. 

I think if I had to pick, I'd want to be beautiful with a touch of sexiness. I guess, goddess-y would be a better term 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To me beautiful gives a classy, alluring vibe...and beautiful can be sexy, too, just in a more subtle way. 

I don't really know any stars I would deem as "goddess-y"...maybe I hold too high standards for myself lol....


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 24, 2009)

^You can move past that. You don't have to be cute all the time, it's all about your attitude. If you've got a lot of self-confidence, a bit of mystery, then you're set.


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 24, 2009)

I always get cute! Even my husband's mom deems me as cute. I have a tiny voice and more of a round face with big blue gray eyes. It doesn't matter if I am blonde or brunette, tan or fair..I always get cute. Except for my husband who calls me beautiful.


----------

